# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Dreaming about a new lens system.

## Craig

What would we want to see in a new lens brand since we only have a few thousand already?  It is time to break the mold and offer what you want to provide.

Give me some thoughts and we will see what we can deliver in the near future.  

Craig
www.autolensapp.com

----------


## HindSight2020

> What would we want to see in a new lens brand since we only have a few thousand already?  It is time to break the mold and offer what you want to provide.
> 
> Give me some thoughts and we will see what we can deliver in the near future.  
> 
> Craig
> www.autolensapp.com


The two largest global lens manufacturers are Hoya and Essilor.  They employ actual engineers in their R&D departments and work on projects years in advance of launching.  They spend millions ad millions in development and testing costs, clinical trials and obtaining white papers.

Unless you're prepared to invest a minimum of about $10M to create your own brand and design, you will be simply piggy backing on their technology platform and will always be years behind them.

I won't even get into the sales and marketing aspect to successfully launch which will cost you even more than the development.  

So good luck! Look into private labeling, so much more cost effective.

----------


## Craig

> The two largest global lens manufacturers are Hoya and Essilor.  They employ actual engineers in their R&D departments and work on projects years in advance of launching.  They spend millions ad millions in development and testing costs, clinical trials and obtaining white papers.
> 
> Unless you're prepared to invest a minimum of about $10M to create your own brand and design, you will be simply piggy backing on their technology platform and will always be years behind them.
> 
> I won't even get into the sales and marketing aspect to successfully launch which will cost you even more than the development.  
> 
> So good luck! Look into private labeling, so much more cost effective.


I love when folks challenge my ideas and dreams; but I never stop dreaming and have failed at this project 4 times already over the past 8 years and now the world is ready for change!  There are at least 20 more failed projects over the years actually.

We are going to build such a unique distribution model that Hoya and Essilor will actually use it themselves!  Why do you doubt my team of Optiboard members?

We are a team of 2 with the ability to use any technology we want to offer; we don't take years to bring something new to market.

We can do this in less than 180 days and be all over the world in the best doors with our model.  I have already shown this brand to a major lab in the US, 2 regional chains- one luxury and one value oriented, the top finishing lab in Canada and the US all want to be the first to offer the products.  They will make the AutoLens the lens of choice for their patients and accounts because it makes sense to all in the distribution model!  They will offer the lenses and not even be allowed to private label them; we are the brand!

We are 5 for 5 and don't even have a formal contract signed so we can't divulge yet but they seem to be impressed with the offerings to the extent that none of them asked we what it was going to cost them because they already knew it did not matter!  I do not even have a presentation ready for them yet and they signed up based on what we promised to bring to the party with a demo in less than 90 days.  All 5 of them know me for years via business or this board.

I started my career as a lab rep and after 17 years in luxury optical the industry is ready for change and the www.autolensapp.com is going to shake up the industry.


Make optics or Harry Chilinguerian, Barry Santini, Johns and few others already know about the project and are part of the team to ensure we bring the correct model to market.  Harry is my partner and am proud to announce it here first.  He is the Chief Technology Officer and as a team we are ready to rock the world to become the fastest growing brand to ever hit the industry.  

We have all seen what Hoya and E have done to grow the business so we will take the opposite approach and see who ends up on top.

I am all-in on www.autolensapp.com and was there anything that you might see in an improved lens delivery system?  I am guessing you will not be trying our new brand until we are 5 years old?

Craig

----------


## mervinek

This sounds exciting... I wish you good luck!

----------


## Robert_S

I'd like to see a combination of vistamesh technology and blue control coating in trivex material.

----------


## rdcoach5

Craig, this doesn't involve a laminated lens with a gel in the middle does it? LOL

----------


## HindSight2020

> I love when folks challenge my ideas and dreams; but I never stop dreaming and have failed at this project 4 times already over the past 8 years and now the world is ready for change!  There are at least 20 more failed projects over the years actually.
> 
> We are going to build such a unique distribution model that Hoya and Essilor will actually use it themselves!  Why do you doubt my team of Optiboard members?
> 
> We are a team of 2 with the ability to use any technology we want to offer; we don't take years to bring something new to market.
> 
> We can do this in less than 180 days and be all over the world in the best doors with our model.  I have already shown this brand to a major lab in the US, 2 regional chains- one luxury and one value oriented, the top finishing lab in Canada and the US all want to be the first to offer the products.  They will make the AutoLens the lens of choice for their patients and accounts because it makes sense to all in the distribution model!  They will offer the lenses and not even be allowed to private label them; we are the brand!
> 
> We are 5 for 5 and don't even have a formal contract signed so we can't divulge yet but they seem to be impressed with the offerings to the extent that none of them asked we what it was going to cost them because they already knew it did not matter!  I do not even have a presentation ready for them yet and they signed up based on what we promised to bring to the party with a demo in less than 90 days.  All 5 of them know me for years via business or this board.
> ...


Congrats, you need about $9.9M more.  We can all dream, but after the dream is the reality.  Some business advice; go see a good lawyer to draft up some contracts for whom you will do business with including your partner.  A handshake agreement unfortunately means nothing in court should you ever end up in that predicament.  And believe me, it happens everyday to the best of us.

Your comments seems as though you're more interested in promoting your app than selling dream lens technology?

----------


## HindSight2020

And for the record, I would love to see lenses that zoom in up to 200 feet and have a mirror coating for when I go on vacation and sit on the beach.

----------


## Craig

> I'd like to see a combination of vistamesh technology and blue control coating in trivex material.


I am not familiar with the vista mesh so I just sent them an inquiry.  This is how you get what you want.  I have an understanding with trivex already so we should be able to get it done if it makes business sense to produce the blanks in trivex.

Blue Control can and will be done in the coatings on any lens as an ar option.

Thanks for your help, we appreciate it.

Craig

----------


## Craig

> Craig, this doesn't involve a laminated lens with a gel in the middle does it? LOL


That was one of my 20 failures but it was a scam on their part and I outed them to the world; cost me some cash$$ to get out of that mess.

This is with proven technology but connecting the dots for the first time and bringing what the consumer wants to the opticians table!

----------


## Craig

> Congrats, you need about $9.9M more.  We can all dream, but after the dream is the reality.  Some business advice; go see a good lawyer to draft up some contracts for whom you will do business with including your partner.  A handshake agreement unfortunately means nothing in court should you ever end up in that predicament.  And believe me, it happens everyday to the best of us.
> 
> Your comments seems as though you're more interested in promoting your app than selling dream lens technology?


The App leads to the lens system so they are related and need each other to be effective.  We have 2 financial advisers on the team; one has his MBA from Harvard while being a CPA and the other is another CPA who specialized in technology companies who happens to be my uncle.  He works for free but the other guy gets paid.  Thanks for the advice and we are sure we need more as we continue on the journey.

There is no plan on an auto zoom lens but I have not spoken to Rochester Optical yet so it may be on the way with a google glass.  We could then simulate a mirror over them so you can stare down the beach in comfort.
Ask and you may receive.

----------


## wmcdonald

> I love when folks challenge my ideas and dreams; but I never stop dreaming and have failed at this project 4 times already over the past 8 years and now the world is ready for change!  There are at least 20 more failed projects over the years actually.
> 
> We are going to build such a unique distribution model that Hoya and Essilor will actually use it themselves!  Why do you doubt my team of Optiboard members?
> 
> We are a team of 2 with the ability to use any technology we want to offer; we don't take years to bring something new to market.
> 
> We can do this in less than 180 days and be all over the world in the best doors with our model.  I have already shown this brand to a major lab in the US, 2 regional chains- one luxury and one value oriented, the top finishing lab in Canada and the US all want to be the first to offer the products.  They will make the AutoLens the lens of choice for their patients and accounts because it makes sense to all in the distribution model!  They will offer the lenses and not even be allowed to private label them; we are the brand!
> 
> We are 5 for 5 and don't even have a formal contract signed so we can't divulge yet but they seem to be impressed with the offerings to the extent that none of them asked we what it was going to cost them because they already knew it did not matter!  I do not even have a presentation ready for them yet and they signed up based on what we promised to bring to the party with a demo in less than 90 days.  All 5 of them know me for years via business or this board.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful dream that has actually gone well beyond that stage. I wish you the best in this new venture. With the folks you have in the mix, I know you will be successful.

----------


## smallworld

I think someone should invent lenses that allow you look through a person and see their bones!!!  Like an x-ray!  That would be cool.

----------


## mdeimler

> I think someone should invent lenses that allow you look through a person and see their bones!!!  Like an x-ray!  That would be cool.


I had those when i was a child.  Ordered them from a comic book.  They never worked.

----------


## Craig

> Sounds like a wonderful dream that has actually gone well beyond that stage. I wish you the best in this new venture. With the folks you have in the mix, I know you will be successful.


Thank You!  We appreciate and respect your opinion.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> What would we want to see in a new lens brand since we only have a few thousand already?  It is time to break the mold and offer what you want to provide.
> 
> Give me some thoughts and we will see what we can deliver in the near future.  
> 
> Craig
> www.autolensapp.com


If you're talking about the future of branding, as "Mr Wonderful" would say- I'm out. WRT to the future of progressive optics technology, the laws of physics say we've done all we can with existing technology. Alternative materials and technologies, including electro-optics, looks promising for presbyopic wearers of eyeglasses.

evisionclockdemo.mp4

----------


## optical24/7

> If you're talking about the future of branding, as "Mr Wonderful" would say- I'm out. WRT to the future of progressive optics technology, the laws of physics say we've done all we can with existing technology. Alternative materials and technologies, including electro-optics, looks promising for presbyopic wearers of eyeglasses.
> 
> evisionclockdemo.mp4


Yep. Give me a lens that auto-focuses using range finder tech.

----------


## HindSight2020

> The App leads to the lens system so they are related and need each other to be effective.  We have 2 financial advisers on the team; one has his MBA from Harvard while being a CPA and the other is another CPA who specialized in technology companies who happens to be my uncle.  He works for free but the other guy gets paid.  Thanks for the advice and we are sure we need more as we continue on the journey.
> 
> There is no plan on an auto zoom lens but I have not spoken to Rochester Optical yet so it may be on the way with a google glass.  We could then simulate a mirror over them so you can stare down the beach in comfort.
> Ask and you may receive.


I hope my realistic criticism provides motivational enthusiasm.  I've been doing this 30 years now and I'm just not feeling it.  MBA's, CPA's, Harvard...none of that guarantees success.  Most of the world's top earners/inventors/entrepreneurs never had a post secondary education.

----------


## Craig

> I hope my realistic criticism provides motivational enthusiasm.  I've been doing this 30 years now and I'm just not feeling it.  MBA's, CPA's, Harvard...none of that guarantees success.  Most of the world's top earners/inventors/entrepreneurs never had a post secondary education.


Thanks for all the negative energy; I spoke with a rep at my lab last night and had not spoken to her in a year or so, she was asking me about the AutoLens System.  She said "I remember when you where here the first time over 8 years ago showing us the system you had so far, it is amazing and a real credit to you for keeping at it this long."

If you read my post to you it said we have advisors for the company as anyone should when you are at this or any business level.  When setting up an international company for the first time we thought it might be wise to get some help from the beginning; they are both trusted advisors and are there to protect us from the big boys when they see a new brand pop-up!  We are here to compete and change the optical delivery system as you know it.

----------


## AngeHamm

> Most of the world's top earners/inventors/entrepreneurs never had a post secondary education.


I'd be terribly interested in seeing your source for that information, particularly as regards U.S. earners/inventors/entrepeneurs.

----------


## HindSight2020

> I'd be terribly interested in seeing your source for that information, particularly as regards U.S. earners/inventors/entrepeneurs.


Watch a CNN or MSN telecast.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Thanks for all the negative energy; I spoke with a rep at my lab last night and had not spoken to her in a year or so, she was asking me about the AutoLens System.  She said "I remember when you where here the first time over 8 years ago showing us the system you had so far, it is amazing and a real credit to you for keeping at it this long."
> 
> If you read my post to you it said we have advisors for the company as anyone should when you are at this or any business level.  When setting up an international company for the first time we thought it might be wise to get some help from the beginning; they are both trusted advisors and are there to protect us from the big boys when they see a new brand pop-up!  We are here to compete and change the optical delivery system as you know it.


With respect...let me ask you this; have you ever done door to door sales?  It's hard even with a proven product in and. Trying to promote and sell an innovative platform that nobody knows about is 100 times harder, even if it is an awesome tool.  People take forever to change their buying/ordering habits.

We can all dream, heck life would be boring without that.  My pessimism is realistic, believe me I speak from experience.  I've owned many start up companies over the last 20 years and I learned the hard way.  You will make mistakes no matter how much you plan, but you will also learn from them.  I made plenty (even with advisors).  They're great to have but don't really know the micro level intricacies of your industry; they're more help for the bigger operational/financial picture.  Are they necessary?  Absolutely!  Are they a guarantee to ensure your success?  Absolutely NOT!   

But along the way, each time I had a better improved plan to ensure success and eventually sold them off for a tidy profit.  My advice to you is: start small with a local U.S. market, launch it, fine tune it.  A market geographically close by to you.  One you can travel to see any of your clients within a 2 hour drive.  Then gradually expand it...state by state, regional, national, North America, then wherever else your heart desires at that point.

Adjusting your mistakes along the way at a small level is easy to fix.  If you launch at the global level (which is next to impossible for many reasons), and have a major hiccup, your dream will be done quickly.  Heck, we all want to hit a grand slam home run each time at bat, but even the professionals are lucky to get a single or double each game.  Gotta crawl before you can walk or run.

I wish you the best of success in your endeavors.

----------


## Craig

> With respect...let me ask you this; have you ever done door to door sales?  It's hard even with a proven product in and. Trying to promote and sell an innovative platform that nobody knows about is 100 times harder, even if it is an awesome tool.  People take forever to change their buying/ordering habits.
> 
> We can all dream, heck life would be boring without that.  My pessimism is realistic, believe me I speak from experience.  I've owned many start up companies over the last 20 years and I learned the hard way.  You will make mistakes no matter how much you plan, but you will also learn from them.  I made plenty (even with advisors).  They're great to have but don't really know the micro level intricacies of your industry; they're more help for the bigger operational/financial picture.  Are they necessary?  Absolutely!  Are they a guarantee to ensure your success?  Absolutely NOT!   
> 
> But along the way, each time I had a better improved plan to ensure success and eventually sold them off for a tidy profit.  My advice to you is: start small with a local U.S. market, launch it, fine tune it.  A market geographically close by to you.  One you can travel to see any of your clients within a 2 hour drive.  Then gradually expand it...state by state, regional, national, North America, then wherever else your heart desires at that point.
> 
> Adjusting your mistakes along the way at a small level is easy to fix.  If you launch at the global level (which is next to impossible for many reasons), and have a major hiccup, your dream will be done quickly.  Heck, we all want to hit a grand slam home run each time at bat, but even the professionals are lucky to get a single or double each game.  Gotta crawl before you can walk or run.
> 
> I wish you the best of success in your endeavors.


I started in the life insurance business out of college and then sold for Omega in Dallas when there where 4 labs selling Mirage and Ultra Litestyle poly linefree progressives for more $ than anyone ever dreamed .  Then E bought us after we where up to 12? labs.  I happened to have been one of the top performing rep in the US with regard to launching premium and untested lenses to the 3 O's in Upstate NY; my territory was the highest % of premium product sold in the country.  I have friends still there after all these years who can verify what we did to launch the poly and ar world in the US.  The world changed because of Omega and poly.

I will be able to show you a demo next week on my system and we need to place a bet on this for all to see.

If you see what we have to offer and decide you think it is a great concept and we demonstrate we can deliver what we promise; you need to make a $1,000.00 donation to the charity of my choice or if tell me it is worthless and I will make the same donation to any charity you choose.

I love a challenge and our new www.autolensapp.com will donate $1 to charity for every pair ordered around the world; we are going to support Make A Wish and kid's groups home charities to start.  I am going to a dinner tonight for MAW and will tell the group what we have planned.

Please take my offer. :Nerd:

----------


## HindSight2020

> I started in the life insurance business out of college and then sold for Omega in Dallas when there where 4 labs selling Mirage and Ultra Litestyle poly linefree progressives for more $ than anyone ever dreamed .  Then E bought us after we where up to 12? labs.  I happened to have been one of the top performing rep in the US with regard to launching premium and untested lenses to the 3 O's in Upstate NY; my territory was the highest % of premium product sold in the country.  I have friends still there after all these years who can verify what we did to launch the poly and ar world in the US.  The world changed because of Omega and poly.
> 
> I will be able to show you a demo next week on my system and we need to place a bet on this for all to see.
> 
> If you see what we have to offer and decide you think it is a great concept and we demonstrate we can deliver what we promise; you need to make a $1,000.00 donation to the charity of my choice or if tell me it is worthless and I will make the same donation to any charity you choose.
> 
> I love a challenge and our new www.autolensapp.com will donate $1 to charity for every pair ordered around the world; we are going to support Make A Wish and kid's groups home charities to start.  I am going to a dinner tonight for MAW and will tell the group what we have planned.
> 
> Please take my offer.


I will take a pass on accepting a bet.  You're already taking a huge gamble being an entrepreneur, which most people will never take, plus I don't operate in that method to motivate myself by cashing in on the misfortunes of others.

Why don't you just provide a thread from time to time where we can read about your progress report? 

In all seriousness, I wish you luck to achieve your goals...we all like to read about bottom floor up success stories.

----------


## fjpod

what exactly are you selling here?  I can't exactly get excited, or buy into it, or bet on it, if I don't know what it is except a "lens system".

----------


## Craig

> what exactly are you selling here?  I can't exactly get excited, or buy into it, or bet on it, if I don't know what it is except a "lens system".


When you consider the industry does not have a system and this is a complete delivery model.  Imagine the lenses actually being built to the specs set forth by the frame designer and the lenses by the wearer with assistance from an optical professional ( if they exist at a given location) but either way the client will get the best lenses possible for them and the frame.

We will be ready to show parts next week.

----------


## HindSight2020

> When you consider the industry does not have a system and this is a complete delivery model.  Imagine the lenses actually being built to the specs set forth by the frame designer and the lenses by the wearer with assistance from an optical professional ( if they exist at a given location) but either way the client will get the best lenses possible for them and the frame.
> 
> We will be ready to show parts next week.


Are you attempting to connect the dispenser, frame supplier and lab all through a single point app delivery model?  That's what I'm interpreting.

----------


## Craig

> Are you attempting to connect the dispenser, frame supplier and lab all through a single point app delivery model?  That's what I'm interpreting.


Yes and we will include the lens and anything else you can imagine. Tint, transitions, polarized, index, design of lens at a value price.

----------


## HindSight2020

> Yes and we will include the lens and anything else you can imagine. Tint, transitions, polarized, index, design of lens at a value price.


Which brand of lens at a value price?  There are hundreds, perhaps thousands on the market currently.

----------


## Craig

> Which brand of lens at a value price?  There are hundreds, perhaps thousands on the market currently.


The thousands of brands available is what creates the opportunity for Auto Lens; it is a brand of lenses such as Varilux, Hoya, Shamir and the rest but we are powered by consumer demand.  The current model does not take the end user into the consideration unless they get lucky.

You are free to call me if you want more information but this is wearing me out. :Cool:

----------


## mervinek

> I love a challenge and our new www.autolensapp.com will donate $1 to charity for every pair ordered around the world; we are going to support Make A Wish and kid's groups home charities to start.  I am going to a dinner tonight for MAW and will tell the group what we have planned.


+1  Then I really wish you the best of luck!

----------


## Lee H

[QUOTE=Craig;518750]What would we want to see in a new lens brand since we only have a few thousand already?  It is time to break the mold and offer what you want to provide.

Give me some thoughts and we will see what we can deliver in the near future.  

Craig




Craig,
Looking forward to see what you guys are working on.  One thing is certain. One hundred percent of good ideas and products have yet to be developed!

----------


## HindSight2020

> The thousands of brands available is what creates the opportunity for Auto Lens; it is a brand of lenses such as Varilux, Hoya, Shamir and the rest but we are powered by consumer demand.  The current model does not take the end user into the consideration unless they get lucky.
> 
> You are free to call me if you want more information but this is wearing me out.


Well, sorry to wear you out. But your pitch is so vague hence the many questions for clarification.  Clearly, you've never worked in a marketing department. I'm still unsure what exactly it is you are selling/promoting.

----------


## Craig

> Well, sorry to wear you out. But your pitch is so vague hence the many questions for clarification.  Clearly, you've never worked in a marketing department. I'm still unsure what exactly it is you are selling/promoting.


I have asked you 5 times privately to call me and yet you continue to ask questions on a forum that I cannot answer in detail as of yet; this might not be for your lab anyway! 

Best of Luck with your endeavors and we will now know we cannot serve all labs now.

----------


## Craig

> I'd like to see a combination of vistamesh technology and blue control coating in trivex material.


They never got back to me?  I told them we wanted to sell the product and they did not respond.???

----------


## Robert_S

Haha, strange

----------

